# Difference - '64 HT and '64 Conv.



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

What is the difference in the '64 Impala SS 2dr HT and Convertible?
I mean exactly the windshield frame and side windows
In stores, I see that some of the side windows fit 2dr hard top and convertible, the other only to convertible ...

if I do conversion I just need a roof rack, No side windows, etc?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

off the top of my head.

vents, glass. qtr glass. conv top pillar trim.. snap trim, body bracing, x frame bracing... what else


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

OK. Mid frame mount i have.
But whatis the difference between glass? If the seller says that fit Hard top and convertible and another that only a convertible

And by the way can someone answer me.
I rebuilt the rear frame. Profile is closed on all three walls. How best to use a sheet there? I asked about the sheet thickness to rebuild the rear.
It will still wrapped in 3/16


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

two extra body mounts around the back seat area of the frame, rocker panel reinforced on convertable so u need to reinforce under door the" rocker", and the wheel wells are diffrent on top for rack to lay on, so u have to cut the top part of wheel well on convertable and fit on hard top one, frame u can always wrap it so it dont matter if its a convertable one or not. and u have to get 2 diffrent trunk hinges.


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

I made an additional mounts as shown in picture










ROcker panel is no problem. Have you pics of difference between hard top wheel wells, trunk hinges and convertible? 

.. And where is difference in glass  ??

Thanks !!


----------



## impala_street_scraper (Aug 15, 2002)

thought all glass would be same except the rear? windscreen glass gets taller for sedans etc

have had 2 HT's but no verts.


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

Here hardtop only: http://www.impalas.com/glass/door-glass/1962-1964-impala-door-glass-2-dr-hardtop-only/2401.html
here hardttop/conv. : http://www.impalas.com/glass/door-glass/1962-1964-impala-2-dr-hardtop-conv-right-door-glass-complet/2401ar.html

Now quarter glass:

Convertble is "bigger" or what?

http://www.impalas.com/glass/quarter-window-glass/1961-1964-chevy-impala-convertible-quarter-glass/2339.html

http://www.impalas.com/glass/quarte...2-door-hardtop-quarter-glass-l-or-r/2402.html


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

those box looking things under grinder is hinge, ill look for pics or have to take pics of wheel wells!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for pics.
Somebody have more?


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

Is a big difference between the rear seat of the convertible and 2dr hard top?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

rear seat is smaller/narrower


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

Much? no chance to fit in the rear seats from HT? So I need a new rear seat. 
Thanks


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

I thought the upper back rast part of the rear was different because of the rack pillars but the bottom was same


----------



## mexchicano (Jul 26, 2011)

thanks for the info I am making a conversion and this is very help full.


----------

